# Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen



## Sarge_70 (25. November 2008)

*[Sammelthread] : Behält euer System einen kühlen Kopf mit Prime95 ??? NEUE HIGHSCORE LISTE !!*

Mahlzeit 

hier könnt ihr die Temperaturwerte eures Systems während dem normalen Windowsbetrieb(Web Musik usw), und unter Last posten. 

Ob euer System oc'ed ist oder nicht, bleibt euch überlassen, es geht vielmehr darum, wie sich euer System im "normalen" Windows-Betrieb, und unter Last Temperatur-technisch verhält . 

Die Grafikkarte möchte ich dabei ausser Acht lassen, sie ist zwar auch ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Systems und ihre Temperatur beinflusst die Mainboardtemperatur nicht unwesentlich, sie soll aber hier nicht belastet werden. 

*Als Belastungstest bitte Prime 95 v 25.9 oder älter benutzen, am besten mit small FFTs. *

*Lasst den test bitte zwischen min 15 und max 30 minuten laufen.*

Ihr könnt die verschiedensten Tools zur Diagnose, wie zb Everest und Co benutzen, Tools wie Cpu-z und Coretemp sind ebenfalls erwünscht.

Achtet nur bitte darauf, dass man eure Temperaturen wie mainboard, CPU, Festplatte(optional), GPU, systemUmgebung(optional) vollständig auf dem Screen sehen kann.


So soll das Ganze aus sehen :


*1. Username*

*2. CPU Typ*

*3 Gehäusetyp + verbaute Lüfter(position+richtung)+CPU Kühler (richtung) *

*4 **Mainboardtyp *

*5 D**esktop-screenshot windows idle *


*4* D*esktopscreenshot während der Belastung : *
*15-30 minuten prime 95*

5 NEU & Optional : 1 Foto vom Innenleben/Belüftungskonzept eueres PC's. 


*Bitte bindet die Bilder als Daumennagel ein, nicht als Vollbild.* 



Dabei ist es sicherlich interessant zu sehen, welche Temperaturen mit den verschiedensten Konzepten erreicht werden.

Desweiteren werde ich eine TOP Liste der systeme erstellen, welche insgesamt bei den 2 Disziplinen den kühlsten kopf bewaren. 

Für den Score werden CPU und BOARD Temps berücksichtigt.

Ich werde jeweils eine separate Liste erstellen für Dual Core und eine für Quad core, und da ich nicht will dass in irgendeiner Hinsicht Krieg ausbricht, werde ich die Liste separat für AMD und INTEL aufsetzen.


Willkommen sind natürlich auch Anregungen, Kommentare und Fragen zum Thema Luftkühlung.





*HIGHSCORE LISTEN*




*2D Windows :*




_SINGLECORE_


*AMD* 

1. USER *PsychoTRS*: Athlon 64 3700+ @ 2,2GHZ @ 1,4 volt : *BOARD TEMP* :* 32°*
2. USER *MSIX38* : Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2GHZ @ 1,49volt *BOARD TEMP : 42°*


1. USER* PsychoTRS*: Athlon 64 3700+ @ 2,2GHZ @ 1,4 volt : *CPU TEMP* *:* *36°*
2. USER *MSIX38* : Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2GHZ @ 1,49volt *CPU TEMP* : *39°*


*INTEL* USER CPU TEMP
*INTEL* USER *BOARD TEMP*​ 


_DUALCORE_

*AMD* 

1. USER: *LordMeuchelmord* : X2 5000+ @ 3,25ghz @ 1,440v *BOARD TEMP 29°*
2. USER: *PsychoTRS*: X2 6400+ @ 3,2ghz @ 1,398v *BOARD TEMP 35°*

*AMD *
1. USER : *PsychoTRS*: X2 6400+ @ 3,2ghz @ 1,398v *CPU TEMP* *: *core0* 37°* core1 *28° *CPU *30*
2. USER: *LordMeuchelmord* : X2 5000+ @ 3,25ghz @ 1,440v *CPU TEMP **36* °


*INTEL*

1: USER : *Jas0n *- e6750@3ghz *BOARD TEMP 25-30° (UPDATE NÖTIG) !!!!!!!!!!*
2: USER :*Shibi - *e6750@2,66ghz@1,02v *BOARD TEMP* *: 29°*
3: USER: J*onnyB1989* - e8400@4ghz@1,216v *BOARD TEMP : 30°*
4. USER:* BenF* - e8400 @ 3ghz @ 1,10v *BOARD TEMP: 47°*
5: USER: *Steffen16 - *e6850@3ghz@1,17v *BOARD TEMP*: *48°*



*INTEL*

1: USER* : Shibi - *e6750@2,66ghz@1,02v *CPU TEMP* *: *core0* 25°, *core1* 24°, *CPU* (update)* 
2: USER : *Jas0n - *e6750@3ghz [v-core] *CPU TEMP : *core0* 24°, *core1* 27° *CPU* (update* 
3: USER : *JonnyB1989* - e8400@4ghz@1,216v *CPU TEMP*: core0 *38°* core1 *38°* CPU *31°*
4. USER :* BenF* - e8400 @ 3ghz @ 1,10v *CPU TEMP* : core0 *40°* core1 *39°*
5: USER: *Steffen16* - e6850@3ghz@1,17v *CPU TEMP* : core0 *48°*, core1 *45°*, CPU *37°* 



_QUADCORE_


*INTEL*​ 

*1*. USER: *SPIRITus-96* : q6600 @ 1,8ghz @ 0,960v *CPU TEMP* core0 *24**° *core1 *24° *core2 *19°* core3 *24°* CPU* 23°*
*2. *USER:* e-freak1 *: q9450 @ 2,66ghz @ 1,216v *CPU TEMP* core0 *35°* core1 *30*° core2 *33°* core3 *37°* CPU *26°*
*3. *USER*: Celina'sPapa. *q9550 @ 3,4ghz @ 1,2v *CPU TEMP *core0 *38° *core1 *33°* core2 *35°* core3 *33° *​ 
*4. *USER: *Celina'sPapa* : q9550@ 2,83ghz@ 1,136v 
​​*CPU TEMP *core0* 40° *core1* 34° *core2* 37° *core3* 33° *CPU* XXX*​ 
*5*. USER: *SPIRITus-96* q6600 @ 3,824ghz @ 1,536v *CPU TEMP *core0 *40°*, core1 *40°*, core2 *36°*, core3 *42°* CPU* 36°*​ 


*INTEL*​ 


1. USER *e-freak1*: q9450 @ 2,66ghz @ 1,216v *BOARD TEMP 25°*​ 
2. USER: *SPIRITus-96* : q6600 @ 1,8ghz @ 1,104v* BOARD TEMP* *29°*​ 
*3*. USER:* Celina'sPapa* : q9550@2,83ghz@1,136v *BOARD TEMP 34°*​ 




4. USER: *SPIRITus-96*: q6600@3,824ghz@1,536v *BOARD TEMP 44°*​ 

*AMD *USER: *BOARD TEMP *
*AMD* USER *CPU TEMP*​ 


*PRIME TORTURE* :​ 


_SINGLECORE_​ 


*INTEL* USER *CPU TEMP*​ 
*INTEL* USER *BOARD TEMP*​ 




*AMD*​ 
1. USER *MSIX38 *Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2GHZ @ 1,49volt *BOARD TEMP 44°*
2.USER* PsychoTRS*: Athlon 64 3700+ @ 2,2GHZ @ 1,4volt : *BOARD TEMP :* *52°*​ 
1. USER:*PsychoTRS*: Athlon 64 3700+ @ 2,2GHZ @ 1,4volt *CPU TEMP :* *46°*
2. USER *MSIX38 *Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2GHZ @ 1,49volt* CPU TEMP 59°*​ 

_DUALCORE_​ 


*AMD*​ 










1. USER: *LordMeuchelmord* : X2 5000+ @ 3,25ghz @ 1,408v *CPU TEMP 45°* 2.USER:*PsychoTRS*: X2 6400+@3,2ghz@1,398v *CPU TEMP *core0 *60°*, core1 *55°* CPU *56°*​











*AMD*​ 









1. USER: *LordMeuchelmord* : X2 5000+ @ 3,25ghz @ 1,408v *BOARD TEMP 30°* 2.USER :*PsychoTRS*: X2 6400+@3,2ghz@1,398v *BOARD TEMP 39°*​











*INTEL *​ 


*1.* USER: *Shibi -* e6750@2,66ghz@1,02v *CPU TEMP*: core0 *35°*, core1 *35°*, CPU *24°*​ 
*2.* USER :* Jas0n - *e6750@3ghz*[v-core**] CPU TEMP:* core0* 33°, core1 38°, [cpu temp update]*​ 
*3.* USER: *Steffen16 - *e6850@3ghz@1,17v *CPU TEMP*: Core0 *48°*, core1 *45°*, CPU *37°*​ 
*4:* USER:* JonnyB1989 -* e8400@4ghz@1,2v *CPU TEMP* : core0 *47°*, core1* 46°*, CPU *48°*​ 






5: USER : *BenF* - e8400 @ 3ghz @ 1,18v *CPU TEMP* : core0 *72°*, core1 *72°*​ 

*INTEL*​ 


*1.* USER: *Shibi - *e6750@2,66ghz@1,02v *BOARD TEMP*: *31°*​ 
*2. USER: JonnyB1989 -* e8400@4ghz@1,2v *BOARD TEMP: 33°*​ 
*3. *USER:* Jas0n* - e6750@3ghz[*v-core*] *BOARD TEMP*: *35°*​ 
*4*. USER:* BenF* - e8400 @ 3ghz @ 1,18v *BOARD TEMP*: *46°*​ 
*5.* USER: *Steffen16* - e6850@3ghz@1,17v *BOARD TEMP*: *48°*​ 











*QUADCORE*​ 



*AMD* USER: *CPU TEMP*​ 
*AMD *USER: *BOARD TEMP*​ 





*INTEL*​ 
*1*. USER: *Celina'sPapa: *q9550 @ 3,4ghz @ 1,152v *CPU TEMP* core0 *37° *core1 *26°* core2 *30°* core3 *33° CPU *
*2*. USER *SPIRITus-96* : q6600 @ 1,8ghz @ 0,960v *CPU TEMP *core0 *33° *core1 *33°* core2 *27°* core3 *32°* CPU *29°*​ 
*3*. USER *e-freak1 : *q9450 @ 2,0ghz @ 0,944v *CPU TEMP *core0 *43°* core1 *37°* core2 *37°* core3 *38° CPU 26°*​ 
*4**. *USER: *Celina'sPapa* : q9550@2,83ghz@1,136v ​ 



*CPU TEMP *core0* 50°* core1 *44°* core2 *48° *core3 *44° CPU xxx*​ 
*5**. *USER: *SPIRITus -96 *q6600@3824@1,536v *CPU TEMP* core0 *62°*, core1 *62°*, core2 *61°*, core3 *63°* CPU* 53°*​ 


*INTEL*​ 


*1*. USER : *e-freak1* q9450 @ 2,0ghz @ 0,944v *BOARD TEMP 28°*
*2*. USER: *SPIRITus-96* : q6600 @ 1,8ghz @ 1,088v *BOARD TEMP* *32°*​ 
*3. *USER: *Celina'sPapa* : q9550@2,83ghz@1,136v *B**OARD TEMP 35°*​ 
*4.* USER: *Celina'sPapa:* q9550 @ 3,4ghz @ 1,2v *BOARD TEMP 36°*​ 
*5. *USER: *SPIRITus -96 *q6600@3824@1,536v *BOARD TEMP* *44°*​ 
____________________________________________________________​ 

Ich fang dann mal an​ 
Chieftec BH-02B-B-SL Miditower​ 
CPU Kühler : Zalman 9700 CNPS@1266rpm, *richtung 120'er blasend*
Lüfter vorne : 92mm Revoltec Airguard, *reinblasend*
Lüfter hinten: 90mm Noiseblocker XE1 *unter* der Graka, *rausblasend*
Lüfter hinten: 120mm Noiseblocker XL2 unter dem NT, *rausblasend*​ 
Gigabyte P35 DS4 Rev. 2.0 BIOS F12​ 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=59835&stc=1&d=1231526930​


----------



## Shibi (25. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Soo, hab jetzt mal Prime 95 eine Stunde laufen lassen und gemessen.

In meinem PC arbeitet ein Core 2 Duo E6750, den ich auf 1,02V bei Standarttakt (2,66GHz) undervoltet habe.

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster Cosmos RC1000. Ist wunderschön und bietet eine sehr gute Belüftung. 
Als Gehäuselüfter kommen bei mir insgesamt 4 Noiseblocker XL1 zum Einsatz. Einer im Boden, in das Gehäuse blasend, zwei im Deckel, rausblasend und einer der hinten rausbläst. Ganz nach dem Prinzip mehr Luft raus als rein.
Die Noiseblocker XL1 laufen alle mit 600rpm und sind aus 1 Meter Entfernung nicht zu hören.

Als Mainboard kommt bei mir das MSI P45 Platinum zum Einsatz.

Mein CPU Kühler ist ein Thermalright True Copper, der von der Leistung her knapp vor dem IFX 14 liegt. (laut PCGH)
Als Lüfter kommt auch hier ein Noiseblocker XL1 mit 600rpm zum Einsatz.

Im Anhang finden sich die Screenshots, einmal im Idle, hab die Temperatur von oben herab erreicht, also erstmal 5 Minuten Prime 95 laufen lassen und dann eine halbe Stunde abkühlen lassen.
Danach habe ich Prime 95 knapp eine Stunde laufen lassen und dann die Last Temperatur gemessen.
Alle Messungen wurden bei 20°C Raumtemperatur gemacht.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was Temp 1 und Temp 3 ist? Die Werte werden bei mir falsch ausgemessen.

Du solltest auch nach der CPU fragen. Zwischen einem Intel Atom und einem Quadcore werden deutliche Temperaturunterschiede sein. 


Edit:
Hier nochmal in einer etwas übersichtlicheren Form für lesefaule. 

CPU: E6750 @2,66GHz (1,02V)

Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos RC1000

CPU Kühler: Thermalright True Copper mit Noiseblocker XL1 @600rpm *nach oben blasend*
Lüfter unten: Noiseblocker XL1 @600rpm *reinblasend*
Lüfter hinten: Noiseblocker XL1 @600rpm *rausblasend*
Lüfter oben: 2 Noiseblocker XL1 @600rpm *rausblasend*

Mainboard: MSI P45 Platinum 


mfg, Shibi


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Nach 30min Prime, bei 22 Grad Raumtemperatur

-Prozessor: Intel Core 2Duo E6850, Standart
-Gehäuse: Lian Lie PC7SE mit 2x 120er Revoltec Dark blue @ 500upm.
-Mainboard:Gigbyte GA-P35-DS4
-Cpu Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7Pro @ PWM
 Idle = 660upm
 Load = 1870upm

1x120er in der front *reinblasend* (500upm)
1x 120er hinten *rausblasend  *(500upm)
CPU Kühler Bläst zum hinterem 120er 

gruß


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Soo, hab jetzt mal Prime 95 eine Stunde laufen lassen und gemessen.
> 
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung was Temp 1 und Temp 3 ist? Die Werte werden bei mir falsch ausgemessen.
> ...


 
temp1 wird wohl die eigentliche CPU temp sein, bei deiner -128 grad anzeige bin ich nicht sicher, kann mich aber erinnern dass speedfan auch bei mir und bei vielen anderen eine utopische temp3 anzeigte, benutze speedfan jedoch nicht mehr, da kommt speedfan wohl mit dem auslesen irgendeines sensor's nicht klar.

Ich werd die option der CPU noch einbinden danke für den tipp


----------



## Shibi (25. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Könntest ja noch eine Highscoreliste der niedrigsten Temperaturen führen. 
Also nach dem Schema:

XY: Idle: 30°C Last: 50°C mit E2180 @ 2,5GHz @ 1,3V
YZ: Idle: 35°C Last: 55°C mit Q6600 @ 3,0GHz @ 1,4V
ZX: Idle: 40°C Last: 60°C mit E8400 @ 4,0GHz @1,35V

Allerdings müsste man dann irgendwie noch die CPUs berücksichten. Vielleicht in Singlecores, Dualcores und Quadcores aufteilen oder so.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Könntest ja noch eine Highscoreliste der niedrigsten Temperaturen führen.
> Also nach dem Schema:
> 
> XY: Idle: 30°C Last: 50°C mit E2180 @ 2,5GHz @ 1,3V
> ...


 
interessante idee, hab die listen erstellt

gruss


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

OK, dann hier mein Belüftungskonzept für OC.

*1.* Gehäuse - Thermaltake Armor VA 8000 B Serie
Lüfter vorn: 2 x Enermax UCEV12 Everest (Lüft rein)
Lüfter hinten: 1 x Enermax UCEV12 Everest + 1 x 140mm NT-Lüfter (Lüft raus)
Lüfter im Seitenfenster: 1 x 250mm (Lüft rein)
*2.* CPU-Kühler - GigaByte G-Power 2 Pro (ca. 45° zum Board gerichtet)
*3.* CPU - Q6600 @ 3.82GHz bei 1.55V
*4.* Mainboard - GigaByte GA-X48-DQ6 (mit einem zusätzlichen 40mm Lüfter unter dem NB-Kühler
*5.* Raumtemperatur - 24°C

*Last:* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Idle:* (1min nach der Belastung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei diesen Einstellungen ist das System zwar nicht gerade Lautlos, aber auch nicht so laut, das es stört.


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> OK, dann hier mein Belüftungskonzept für OC.
> 
> *1.* Gehäuse - Thermaltake Armor VA 8000 B Serie
> Lüfter vorn: 2 x Enermax UCEV12 Everest (Lüft rein)
> ...


 
könnte es sein dass dein system noch weiter runtergekühlt hätte ? Ich meine 1 minute warten nach Belastung ist nicht gerade viel, das sys braucht ja immer einige minuten zum kühlen.

Ich nehm deine daten gerne in die Liste auf, aber wenns idle nocht kühler geht?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> könnte es sein dass dein system noch weiter runtergekühlt hätte ? Ich meine 1 minute warten nach Belastung ist nicht gerade viel, das sys braucht ja immer einige minuten zum kühlen.
> 
> Ich nehm deine daten gerne in die Liste auf, aber wenns idle nocht kühler geht?


 
Klar geht es noch kühler, aber darum ging es mir nicht. Ich wollte viel mehr schauen, wer noch bessere (kühlere) OC-Ergebnise mit Lüftkühlung und einem Quad in 65nm in Regionen jenseits 3.6GHz hinbekommt. Ich habe auch schon 4GHz mit dem Kühler und meinem Q6600 geknackt, noch nicht 100% stabil, aber ich arbeite daran. Also ich warte auf weitere Postings.


----------



## Shibi (26. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Nehm bei mir in der Liste mal bitte die "CPU" Temperatur raus. Die wird bei mir falsch ausgelesen, 16°C sind ein bisschen utopisch bei 20°C Zimmertemperatur.


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Nehm bei mir in der Liste mal bitte die "CPU" Temperatur raus. Die wird bei mir falsch ausgelesen, 16°C sind ein bisschen utopisch bei 20°C Zimmertemperatur.


 
ok wird gemacht

kannst ja mal everest Home oder Ultimate 4.60 versuchen, kommt mit den allerneusten Intel CPU'S sehr gut klar


----------



## Shibi (26. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Werde ich in den nächsten Tagen mal machen. Allerdings habe ich im Moment wenig Zeit.


----------



## Shibi (28. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ich glaub der Thread ist schonwieder am aussterben.


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Thread ist schonwieder am aussterben.


 
yo glaub auch, ist nicht so der brüller, aber was soll's ? War mal einen versuch wert


----------



## Shibi (29. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Auf auf Leute, postet eure Temps 
Ist doch nicht so schwer nen Screenshot zu machen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Auf auf Leute, postet eure Temps
> Ist doch nicht so schwer nen Screenshot zu machen.


 

Genau Leute, bemüht euch ein wenig



lol mein erster sammelthread ist der BRÜLLER


----------



## Shibi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Mir fällt gerade auf diesen Thread gibt es schonmal. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/25610-sammelthread-prozessor-temperaturen.html


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf diesen Thread gibt es schonmal.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/25610-sammelthread-prozessor-temperaturen.html


 

stimmt, nur ohne liste und screens, und weniger im detail, aber ich denk es ist besser wenn mein thread geschlossen wird, wird sich nicht mehr viel tun hier, ausser uns beiden postet wohl keiner mehr


----------



## Shibi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ich glaub ich trete mal ein paar Leuten in den Hintern, damit die hier auch mal was schreiben.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Mein E8600 hat defekte Tempsensoren kann ich auch den von Everest ausgelesen CPU Sensor des Boards angeben


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Mein E8600 hat defekte Tempsensoren kann ich auch den von Everest ausgelesen CPU Sensor des Boards angeben


 
klar, ich benutze neben CoreTemp auch Everest Ultimate, nur bei der realen CPU temp die Everest angibt muss man wohl 10 grad dazurechnen, Everest gibt mir zb 17° CPU temp, die kerntemps liegen bei 32 33 37 37. 
27° CPU temp klingen dann wohl eher glaubwürdig.

Freu mich über jeden post, hoffentlich kommt der thread mal etwas in Bewegung 


mfg
e-freak1


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

schade mein sammelthread liegt im Sterben , also so schlecht fand ich die idee nicht, come on leutz, POSTET eure werte


----------



## Jas0n (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ich leite mal Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen ein xD

Also zum System:

E6750@3Ghz mit Xigmatek S1284 Achilles(mehr macht der net dank den MDT Ram -.-)
4GB 800Mhz Ram (je 2Gb MDT und 2GB Geil)
Asus EN8800GTX mit Standartkühler
diverse Platten
Vorn 1x Nanoxia, in der Seitenwand 1x Xencore und hinten 1x Noctua jeweils 12cm auf 7V

Alle CPU Temps mit CoreTemp gemessen:

CPU Temp früh:
derzeit laut Coretemp 12 und 13°C xD
(steht direkt an der kalten Aussenwand *g*)

CPU Temp nach einiger Zeit:
Idle: 24°C und 27°C
Last (GTA4): 33°C und 38°C ...

Ich hab kA wieso die Temps so unterschiedlich sind, der Kühler sitzt richtig. Aber naja 

Weitere Temps:
Graka: komischerweiße immer zwischen 60°C und 70°C ... selbst unter Last ^^
Mobo (gemessen zwischen Graka und CPU): zwischen 20°C bis 35°C unter volllast 

So und nu postet mal n wenig mehr xD


----------



## Shibi (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Messe deine Temperaturen unter Last mal bitte mit Prime 95. GTA 4 wird nie volle auslastung aller beider Kerne erzeugen.
Prime 95 kannst du hier runterladen: Klick mich!
Lass es einfach 30-60Minuten laufen und mess dann deine Temperaturen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Messe deine Temperaturen unter Last mal bitte mit Prime 95. GTA 4 wird nie volle auslastung aller beider Kerne erzeugen.
> Prime 95 kannst du hier runterladen: Klick mich!
> Lass es einfach 30-60Minuten laufen und mess dann deine Temperaturen.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 
genau, lass bitte prime laufen, und hättest du die möglichkeit, einen screen von Everest, HW Monitor oder dergleichen zu posten ? 

Dann kann ich dich schnellstens in die Liste aufnehmen


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Jas0n schrieb:


> Ich hab kA wieso die Temps so unterschiedlich sind, der Kühler sitzt richtig. Aber naja
> 
> Weitere Temps:
> Graka: komischerweiße immer zwischen 60°C und 70°C ... selbst unter Last ^^


 
der temp unterschied deiner zwei cores liegt immer noch in einem guten bereich, alles in ordnung

Schau mal wie schnell dein graka-lüfter momentan dreht, schon eigenartig dass immer die gleichen temps anliegen, unter last sind die temps natürlich gut, aber im leerlauf könnten sie eigentlich etwas niedriger sein, kann es sein dass der lüfter nicht genügend frischluft bekommt ?

Könntest du bitte screens deiner temps posten, einmal idle und einmal last ?

Am besten nimmst du dafür Everest, HW Monitor usw.

Ach ja, für die liste brauch ich neben den kerntemps auch die der CPU

MFG


----------



## Shibi (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Du solltest mal den Edit Button verwenden, sonst meckert ein Mod rum. 
Die mögen Doppelposts nicht. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> schade mein sammelthread liegt im Sterben , also so schlecht fand ich die idee nicht, come on leutz, POSTET eure werte


 
Wenn das hier so weiter geht, dann werde ich für immer der Rekordhalter für Quadcores in deinem Thread bleiben.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Damit die Sache nicht ausstirbt.

JonnyB1989

E8600 @ 4 GHz 1,20 Volt

Thermaltake Xaser VI 
Front:1x Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S2@700 upm reinblasend
Nach dem HD-Käfig: 1x Aerocool Streamliner 140mm @ 750 upm zur Graka blasend
Im Boden: 2x Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S2 @ 500 - 800 upm reinblasend
Oben: 1x 1x Aerocool Streamliner 140mm @ 750 upm rausblasend
CPU: Scythe Mugen @ 1x Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S2 @ 750 upm zum Heck blasend
Hinten: 1x Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S2 @ 1020 upm rausblasend

ASUS Stiker II Formula

Im Idle bringen die Sensoren Falsche readings hier bitte auf die CPU Temp achten


----------



## Shibi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Für 4 GHz ganz gute Werte. 



> Wenn das hier so weiter geht, dann werde ich für immer der Rekordhalter für Quadcores in deinem Thread bleiben.



Wenn du mir einen Quadcore gibst unterbiete ich dich. 


mfg, Shibi


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Wenn das hier so weiter geht, dann werde ich für immer der Rekordhalter für Quadcores in deinem Thread bleiben.


 
ich kann mich ja noch selbst in die liste aufnehmen, dann hast du einen konkurrenten 

ich denk aber dass es vielen Usern zu aufwendig ist, zwei screens zu posten und prime anzuwerfen, wär's ein Bench- thread, wer weiss dann wäre die teilnahme vielleicht grösser ?


----------



## Shibi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ich denke eher die ganzen Leute gehen nur auf maximale Leistung und jetzt ist es ihnen peinlich, dass sie ihre übertaktete CPU nicht auf unter 70°C bringen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ich denke eher die ganzen Leute gehen nur auf maximale Leistung und jetzt ist es ihnen peinlich, dass sie ihre übertaktete CPU nicht auf unter 70°C bringen.


 
tja ist eben nicht so einfach leistung mit guten temps zu vereinen , viele wollen einfach nur oc'en ohne sich gedanken über die kühlung zu machen


----------



## Shibi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Hab schon Leute erlebt die ihre CPUs mit 4GHz und Boxed Kühler bei weit über 80°C quälen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich kann mich ja noch selbst in die liste aufnehmen, dann hast du einen konkurrenten


Mach das bitte schön, aber nicht unter 3,8GHz, sonst bist du keine Konkurenz für mich, aus der Sicht der Rechenleistung.
Ne wirklich, mit deiner 45nm CPU müsten doch 3,8GHz locker drin sein und das mit besseren Temps oder?


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Mach das bitte schön, aber nicht unter 3,8GHz, sonst bist du keine Konkurenz für mich, aus der Sicht der Rechenleistung.
> Ne wirklich, mit deiner 45nm CPU müsten doch 3,8GHz locker drin sein und das mit besseren Temps oder?


 

eigentlich schon, doch mein kingston ram macht mir da einen strich durch die rechnung, der teiler lässt sich nicht so einstellen dass ich zb mit einem FSB von 475 fahren kann, am besten läufts für mich mit dem teiler 1:1 und ddr2-800, schon ab 410 fsb respektiv ddr2-820 gibts bei prime ram fehler

Auf ddr2-1066 umsteigen mach auch nicht richtig sinn


----------



## PsychoTRS (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

hey na dann werd ich auch mal

CPU: !!AMD!! Athlon 64 X2 6400+ @ 3200mhz (1,398V) ((erste AMD?!?))

Gehäuse: LianLi PC-A10B

CPU Kühler: BOXED (noch)          Standart
Lüfter vorne: 120   (vorinstaliert) rein
Lüfter hinten: 120  (vorinstaliert) raus
Lüfter hinten: 120  (vorinstaliert) rein (frische luft zur GraKa)
Lüfter oben: 120    (vorinstaliert) raus


Mainboard: Asus M2N-SLI Delux

Screenshot werden noch erstellt genau so wie test.
hoffe das man es gut erkennen kann, wegen den temps naja boxed kühler eben...


----------



## Shibi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ein AMD, das ist wenigstens mal Abwechslung. 
Bin gespannt was der Boxed so für Temps liefert. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ein AMD, das ist wenigstens mal Abwechslung.
> Bin gespannt was der Boxed so für Temps liefert.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 
oh kundschaft, dann mach ich mich mal an die arbeit


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Schreib mal ne Meinung zu meinen "Eisparty Thread"


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> Schreib mal ne Meinung zu meinen "Eisparty Thread"


 
ok, ich hab mich zwar noch nicht mit dem thema auseinandergestzt, hab mir den thread aber schon angeschaut, poste dir danach was


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> ok, ich hab mich zwar noch nicht mit dem thema auseinandergestzt, hab mir den thread aber schon angeschaut, poste dir danach was


THX ich poste dann auch später meine Systemtemps.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> THX ich poste dann auch später meine Systemtemps.


 
ein fairer handel aldaaaa


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> ein fairer handel aldaaaa





Da muss man sich doch entgegenkommen!!


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> Da muss man sich doch entgegenkommen!!


 
wann kann ich denn damit rechnen ? Noch 2008 ?


----------



## Celina'sPapa (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Hi Leute,

mein System

C2Q9550 @ 1,136V + Thermalright True Black 120
Gigabyte X38-DS4
4GB OCZ DDR2 1066Mhz + OCZ XTC
Powercolor HD 4870 1GB + Scythe Musashi

alles in einem Antec Ninehundred mit folgenden Lüftern verbaut

2x120mm @ 600 U/min vorne (rein blasend)
1x120mm @ 600 U/min hinten (raus blasend)
1x200mm @ 300 U/min oben (raus blasend)

Ich finde meine Temperaturen jetzt nicht wirklich überragend, aber weit entfernt von Allem was mit Überhitzung zu tun hat.

Außerdem wollen wir den Thread am Leben erhalten


----------



## Shibi (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Für einen Quadcore sind diese Temps völlig in Ordnung. 
Wenn man deine Lüftergeschwindigkeiten anschaut ist es außerdem ein sehr leises System, vorrausgesetzt es sind einigermaßen ordentliche Lüfter. Das macht es mir symphatisch. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Celina'sPapa (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Die Temps wären wahrscheinlich besser, hätte ich meinen IFX-14 nicht gegen einen True Black 120 ausgetauscht, aber was macht man nicht alles für die Optik, wenn man sich schon die Mühe gemacht hat den Innenraum, die Laufwerke und den OCZ XTC schwarz zu lackieren 

Allerdings ist meine Tochter von Papa's Hobby weniger begeistert


----------



## Shibi (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Der True Black kühlt nur wenig schlechter als der IFX 14. Der True Copper kühlt sogar minimal besser. 

Wie alt ist sie denn, dass sie die Hobbys des Vaters kritisiert?


----------



## Celina'sPapa (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Am Samstag wird sie 3 Wochen, aber jedes Mal wenn ich am PC schraube, fängt sie an zu schreien und gibt erst Ruhe, wenn sie auf dem Arm nehm. Und mir einer Hand schraubt es sich bekanntlich sehr schlecht am PC. Da sind manchmal sogar 2 Hände zu wenig


----------



## Shibi (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Hehehe... 

Dann gratuliere ich dir nochmal nachträglich zum Vater werden. 
Das mit dem Schreien gibt sich in 1-2 Jahren wieder. 
Kritisch wirds dann erst wieder wenn sie in die Pubertät kommt. ^^


Vielleicht kannst du nen Casemod erstellen der einen PC mit einer Vorrichtung zum Schaukeln eines Babys kombiniert. 
Oder du bringst ihr bei wie man Schrauben und ähnliches hält, dann hast du bald zwei zusätzliche Hände zur Verfügung. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

mann oh mann, is ja richtig was los hier, wer hätte das noch vor tagen gedacht , gut so immer schön eure temps posten

@shibi : danke dass du das ganze hier mit unterstützt


----------



## PsychoTRS (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

wird villeicht noch mehr villeicht auch noch en paar AMD..
noch bin ich ja noch platz 1!! mal schaun wie lange das noch so bleibt
Frage noch dazu wenn z.b. neuer CPU kühler drinn ist kann man da noma update machen?
und kann ich noch die andren pc`s die im haus sind noch dazu machen?
villeicht kann ich ja noch en paar leut dazu überreden mit zu machen
MFG


----------



## Shibi (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ich glaube es spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



PsychoTRS schrieb:


> wird villeicht noch mehr villeicht auch noch en paar AMD..
> noch bin ich ja noch platz 1!! mal schaun wie lange das noch so bleibt
> Frage noch dazu wenn z.b. neuer CPU kühler drinn ist kann man da noma update machen?
> und kann ich noch die andren pc`s die im haus sind noch dazu machen?
> ...


 

klar jeder ist hier willkommen, es können auch so oft updates für neue daten gemacht werden wie nötig, zb bei kühlerwechsel oder mehreren PC's


----------



## Jas0n (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

So endlich auch mal Zeit gefunden Prime laufen zu lassen 

Also nochmal zusammengefasst. 

Sharkoon Rebel 9
1x Nanoxia 120mm vorn reinblasend
1x XenCore 120mm Seite reinblasend (den dreh ich glaub ich um)
1x Noctua 120mm hinten rausblasend
1x Netzteillüfter 120mm auch raus 

CPU Daten etc könnt ihr den Screens entnehmen, GPU Idle gibts noch wenn se wieder abgekühlt ist, aber unter ~65°C bei 60% Lüfterdrehzahl (~1500rpm) hab ich die Graka sowieso noch nie bekommen.

Auf der CPU sitzt ein Xigmatek Achilles, nach hinten blasend.

Hab alles mit Everest Ultimate 4.6 gemessen. 
von Prime, CPUz und GPUz jeweils die neuesten Versionen.

Das die CPU Temps bei GTA noch höher sind ist klar, da ja die GPU schön Wärme erzeugt und die dann sozusagen an die CPU "weitergibt" 

Nochmal fix mein Rechner: 

E6750 @3Ghz (1,35V [Gigabyte untervolted ja gern, wie man auch auf den Screens sieht])
4GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram (die nur auf 750Mhz laufen wollen ... -.-)
Asus EN8800GTX (Standarttakt)
3 Platten (siehe Screen)

P.S.: Wenn ich nächste Woche in die Heimat fahre, werd ich mal meinen zweitrechner, den rechner meiner Schwester und den meines Bruders quälen 

Zweitrechner:
E6400 mit Arctic Cooling Freezer 7
8800GTS 320MB Standartkühler
2GB 677Mhz DDR2 RAM auf 800Mhz xD

Schwester:
AMD 64 3000+ mit "Traktor" xD
2GB DDR1 400Mhz RAM
ATI Radeon 1650Pro

Bruder:
P4 HT 3400Mhz (Heizung inklusive)
4GB DDR1 400Mhz
7800GT
(Prozzi und Graka stecken in ner Wakü)


----------



## Celina'sPapa (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

So, jetzt mal mit OC auf 3,4Ghz @ 1,2V (bei im BIOS eingestellten 1,275V ) Gigabyte halt 

Mehr möchte ich der CPU im Hinblick auf die Temps nicht antun 

Alle 3 x 120mm Gehäuselüfter @ 600U/min
1 x 200mm Gehäuselüfter @ 300 U/min
CPU-Lüfter 120mm @ 1140 U/min

Wenn der CPU-Lüfter auch auf 600 U/min läuft steigen die CPU-Temps um ca. 4° pro Kern


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Jas0n schrieb:


> Zweitrechner:
> E6400 mit Arctic Cooling Freezer 7
> 8800GTS 320MB Standartkühler
> 2GB 677Mhz DDR2 RAM auf 800Mhz xD
> ...


 
hi, poste doch bitte auch die jeweiligen screens der zusätzlichen rechner, also idle und last, plus natürlich die board und cpu temps, ich weiss ist etwas arbeit , aber muss so sein für die liste, dank dir


----------



## Shibi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Oh, endlich ist etwas los hier. 

Ich glaub ich muss auch mal die Temperaturen meines Zweitrechners posten. Bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich noch den Drittrechner und den Fernsehrechner. 
Zählen auch Laptops? 

mfg, shibi


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Zählen auch Laptops?
> 
> mfg, shibi


 
alle kisten zählen, nur her damit


----------



## Fabian (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Also ich habe einen 120mm Scythe S-Flex im Rebel9 auf der Rückseite,und einen 120mm xilence blue Led auf dem Boden unter der Graka.
Die 8800 gt läuft auf dem S1 Semipassiv,der E8500@ 1,058v@ Mugen ebenfalls.
Nach 1h prime habe ich beim Mugen 42°C
Die Graka macht 40°C unter Ati tool.
Wenn ich im i net bin oder nicht spiele laufen die 2 Lüfter@5v,beim Spielen drehe ich sie auf 11V,mit Headset stört das eh nicht.
Das Gehäuse ist komplett gedämmt,und eine lackierte Holzplate ist zwischen Laufwerksschacht und in "Hardwäreraum" eingezogen.
Dahinter verbergen sich meine 2 Festplatten in Bituemnboxen,senkrecht befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Fabian schrieb:


> Nach 1h prime habe ich beim Mugen 42°C
> Die Graka macht 40°C unter Ati tool.


 
hi, dein case inneres ist sehr schön aufgeräumt, kannst du bitte auch screens von deinen temps in idle und unter last (prime) posten, ich brauche die cpu und mainboardtemperaturen sowie v-core, am besten du nimmst zum auslesen tools wie etwa Everest, speedfan usw.

Üblich sind zwei screenshots der idle und last werte.


MFG


----------



## Shibi (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Putz den Mugen. 

Der Mugen läuft übrigens nicht Semipassiv sondern komplett passiv. 
Semipassiv bedeutet, dass er einen Lüfter hat der sich hinzuschaltet sobald die Temperatur einen bestimmten Wert überschreitet. Aber wenn ich es richtig sehe ist an deinem Mugen kein Lüfter.

Für die Grafikkarte gilt das selbe. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fabian (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Hab hier schonmal den vom Idle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

die Mainboardtemp kriege ich irgendwie nicht raus.
Und bei Speedfan wird man außer von den Hd und Graka werten nicht schlau


----------



## PsychoTRS (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3700+ @2200 mhz
Gehäuse: weis ned

CPU Kühler: BOXED
Lüfter : keine


Mainboard: MSI K8T neo2-F


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



PsychoTRS schrieb:


> CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3700+ @2200 mhz
> Gehäuse: weis ned
> 
> CPU Kühler: BOXED
> ...




hi Psycho, ich brauche wenn möglich screenshots von dem 3700+ system, einmal idle und einmal unter prime last, kerntemps und Boardtemp sind für die Liste notwendig. Bitte mit everest oä die werte auslesen


MFG


----------



## PsychoTRS (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

hey hätest nur warten müssen hatte probleme mitm format
hehe
MFG


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



PsychoTRS schrieb:


> hey hätest nur warten müssen hatte probleme mitm format
> hehe
> MFG




dank dir , der erste Single Core


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> wann kann ich denn damit rechnen ? Noch 2008 ?



mal gucken


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> mal gucken



ja ja das kenn ich....


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> ja ja das kenn ich....


ich warte auf meine cpu..


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> ich warte auf meine cpu..




wird mal zeit dass die ankommt


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Aber ich kann ja mal Systemangaben von meinem alten Boliden machen..


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> Aber ich kann ja mal Systemangaben von meinem alten Boliden machen..



nur her damit, meine liste braucht futter


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Danke!!


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=51688&stc=1&d=1229519894
> wie bekommt man das bild größer?




mach einen print screen, mach dann paint auf und speicher unter >Eigene Bilder und hochladen, ich kann bei dem hier leider nix lesen


MFG


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

THX!!


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> Danke!!



brauche auch noch den unter last, also prime, btw, sind die 42° oder 43° oder die 34° bei dir die boardtemp ? Bin mir da nicht sicher


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> brauche auch noch den unter last, also prime, btw, sind die 42° bei dir die boardtemp ? Denke schon, bin mir aber nicht sicher




Ja, das sind die Boardtemps sein, ich habe eben via F2 nochmal geschaut. Ich lasse mal prime laufen aber kann sein, dass der Rechner mir dann abschmiert. Ich schau mal.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> Ja, das sind die Boardtemps sein, ich habe eben via F2 nochmal geschaut. Ich lasse mal prime laufen aber kann sein, dass der Rechner mir dann abschmiert. Ich schau mal.




prime bitte 30 min laufen lassen


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

okay!!!

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass das System bei konstanten 58°C bei Volllast ohne Probs läuft.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> okay!!!
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass das System bei konstanten 58°C bei Volllast ohne Probs läuft.



 komisch, bei cpu temp steht 39° ?!


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Was ist daran komisch?


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> Was ist daran komisch?



na komisch ist dass die cpu unter prime nur 39° also gerade mal 3° wärmer als idle wird, da sollten doch eigentlich um die 48-55° stehen. 

Ich meine bei der spannung ?

Und welche system temp mit 58° meinst du unter volllast ? Die CPU, das wäre ok, aber 39°


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> na komisch ist dass die cpu unter prime nur 39° also gerade mal 3° wärmer als idle wird, da sollten doch eigentlich um die 48-55° stehen.
> 
> Ich meine bei der spannung ?
> 
> Und welche system temp mit 58° meinst du unter volllast ? Die CPU, das wäre ok, aber 39°



Scheint ein Lesefehler zu sein oder die Sensoren sind hin!?
Core Temp bescheinigt aber Temps bis knapp 60°C wie du auch dem Bild entnehmen kannst.


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ich checke das nochmal pc-wizard ab.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> Scheint ein Lesefehler zu sein oder die Sensoren sind hin!?
> Core Temp bescheinigt aber Temps bis knapp 60°C wie du auch dem Bild entnehmen kannst.




dann mach coretemp mal damit ich es auch sehen kann, ich seh kein coretemp


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> dann mach coretemp mal damit ich es auch sehen kann, ich seh kein coretemp



Auf dem Print Screen ganz unten rechts da steht 59°C
Siehst du was da rote da


----------



## Shibi (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

In der Taskleiste rechts unten meint er. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## msix38 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> In der Taskleiste rechts unten meint er.
> 
> mfg, Shibi




oder so


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> oder so



habs gesehen, das nächste mal einfach das coretemp fenster auflassen


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

*KOMMT SCHON *da geht doch noch was !


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Siehe Signatur...!


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Siehe Signatur...!



ich nehm dich gern in die liste auf, ich brauche dafür 2 screenshots deiner kern und Board temps + der v-core, einmal im idle zustand und einmal unter prime 95 (30min)

Als tools sind programme wie Everest oder HW Monitor usw wilkommen


MFG


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Alles klar, reiche Ich nächste Woche nach!


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Alles klar, reiche Ich nächste Woche nach!



alles klar


----------



## msix38 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> habs gesehen, das nächste mal einfach das coretemp fenster auflassen




Oder die Augen weiter auf machen


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> Oder die Augen weiter auf machen



wann kommen denn deine screens vom hauptsystem rein ?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Gehäuse: NZXT Lexa Classic
Front: 120mm Papst (rein) 
Rear: 120mm NZXT (raus)
Deckel: 80mm Papst (raus)

Alle Gehäuselüfter werden automatisch vom NT geregelt.

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen (nach oben)

Die restlichen Daten kannst du ja denn Screens entnehmen!


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Gehäuse: NZXT Lexa Classic
> Front: 120mm Papst (rein)
> Rear: 120mm NZXT (raus)
> Deckel: 80mm Papst (raus)
> ...



hi, hast du die *Everest Ultimate 4.60* Version ?

Deine kerntemps sind ja zu schön um wahr zu sein, sind etwas zu niedrig, ich nehme dich sehr genr in die liste auf, aber ich will sicher gehen dass deine werte auch stimmen.

Has du coretemp schon versucht ?

Gruss e-freak


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Sitze gerade nicht an meinem Rechner da ich @home keine I-net habe und kann dir daher aber nicht genau sagen welche v. 

Bei coretemp hab ich die selben temps mit ein wenig differenz durch die unterschiedlichen Aktualisierungszeiten. Das kann ich dir versichern da ich als ich die ersten Stabilitätstest durchgeführt habe, unter anderem auch coretemp parallel zu Everest lief.
Die Werte sehen aber auch nur solange gut aus wie meine GraKa nicht unter Last läuft. Sowie ich die GraKa mit dem Fellwürfel auslaste steigt die MB-Temp und die der CPU deutlich an...


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Bei coretemp hab ich die selben temps mit ein wenig differenz durch die unterschiedlichen Aktualisierungszeiten.
> Die Werte sehen aber auch nur solange gut aus wie meine GraKa nicht unter Last läuft. Sowie ich die GraKa mit dem Fellwürfel auslaste steigt die MB-Temp um ca. 5° und die der CPU um ca. 10°




auch bei coretemp solch niedrige temps, echt komisch, ist deine BIOS version denn aktuell ? 

Kann deine temp resultate ehrlich kaum glauben

Ich nehm dich trotzdem in die liste auf und verwende nur deine CPU temp ohne die corewerte, ich werd deine coretemps dann bei gelegenheit updaten

MFG


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

BIOS Stand Oktober 2008! 

Was mich total iritiert ist, wenn du mal bei CPU-Z schaust siehst du das die VCore sehr niedrig ist und deutlich unter dem im BIOS eingestellten Wert liegt (Everest zeigt BIOS-Wert an) und unter Last nochmal einbricht...

Ich werd mich nochmal dahin setzen und dir Screens mit Everest und CoreTemp nachreichen!


----------



## Shibi (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Auslesefehler. 5 und 10°C im Idle als Coretemp erreicht man nur wenn der PC aufm Balkon. 
23°C unter Last sind nichtmal mit einer Wakü möglich. (wenn man mit 20°C Zimmertemperatur rechnet)

mfg, Shibi


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Nöp, mein Rechner steht auf meinem Schreibtisch und der wiederum in meinem Arbeitszimmer... Aber du hast schon recht, so ganz plausibel kommen mir die Coretemps auch nicht vor. Das werde ich aber nochmal mit anderen tools vergleichen!


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Nöp, mein Rechner steht auf meinem Schreibtisch und der wiederum in meinem Arbeitszimmer... Aber du hast schon recht, so ganz plausibel kommen mir die Coretemps auch nicht vor. Das werde ich aber nochmal mit anderen tools vergleichen!




ok kein problem, ich warte mal bis du neue daten postest


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Alles klar! Gib mir ein paar Tage Zeit...


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Alles klar! Gib mir ein paar Tage Zeit...



yo bis später


----------



## msix38 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

hi lord, 

mich würde es ja mal brennend interessieren wie bei dir diese super temps zustande gekommen sind. Klassischer Fall von kaputten Sensoren sprich Auslesefehler oder kühlst du Deine CPU mit etwas speziellem wie z.B. Dice oder mit LN2?

MfG, MSIX


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Auslesefehler will ich nicht ausschließen, gekühlt wird aber nur mit Luft.


----------



## msix38 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Solche Temps kommen grade mal mit einer guten WaKü zustande, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Kommt da etwa der Neid durch...!? 
Schau in meinem Profil, da kannst du dir ein "Bild" von meinem PC machen...


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> hi lord,
> 
> mich würde es ja mal brennend interessieren wie bei dir diese super temps zustande gekommen sind. Klassischer Fall von kaputten Sensoren sprich Auslesefehler oder kühlst du Deine CPU mit etwas speziellem wie z.B. Dice oder mit LN2?
> 
> MfG, MSIX




schick ihm doch ne PM 


ich hoffe doch sehr dass er mit Luft kühlt


----------



## msix38 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Kommt da etwa der Neid durch...!?



Ganz bestimmt


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



msix38 schrieb:


> Ganz bestimmt



vertragt euch bitte


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Wenn ich nicht mit Luft kühlen würde, wäre ich hier im falschen thread...


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht mit Luft kühlen würde, wäre ich hier im falschen thread...



ich glaub dir dass du mit luft kühlst, sobald ich deine daten hab, trag ich dich ein Lord

MFG


----------



## k4nt0n (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Schöne Temps hast du, wirklich 

Passt sicher alles mit den Sensoren ?^^

das schaffst du mit 3 Gehäuselüftern ? (nun gut, wenn der airflow passt)
(dazu noch cpu-kühler, ist ja klar...)

Welche WLP verwendest du ?
Hast du mitm Kühler irgendwas gemacht (verändert) ?

--------
mal schaun, was sich aus 13 120mm Lüftern + 2 80mm Lüfter + 2 40mm Lüftern so machen lässt  (6 Lian Li, 4 Noctua, 3 Nanoxia; 1x irgendwas, 1x Kaze Flex (oder wie der 80er heißt), 2x den Mini Kaze (Scythe) (lüfter die nicht verbaut werden kommen auf den tisch, die hände müssen ja auch cool bleiben )


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

So, mit meinem übertakteten System habe ich schon mitgemacht (Beitrag#7), jetzt das Ganze im untertakteten Zustand.

Idle:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=52693&stc=1&d=1229859357    Last:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=52694&stc=1&d=1229859357

Sonst hat sich an meinem System nicht geändert. Und falls ihr euch wundert, wieso mein CPU-Lüfter max. RPM von 168750 hatte, es scheint so, das die Software die RPM unter 850 nicht richtig erkennt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

interessant zu sehen dass auch mal ein system untertaktet wird 

Gruss e-freak


----------



## Shibi (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ich glaub dein PC will wegfliegen. 

Untertakten... Solange man die Leistung nicht braucht für irgendwelche CPU Lastigen Anwedungen ist das wirklich eine gute Möglichkeit Strom zu sparen und die CPU Kühl zu halten. Du willst wohl meine Temps unterbieten. 

Was mich mal interresieren würde: Um wieviel weniger Leistung hast du im untertakteten Zustand? Also z.B. bei einem SuperPi durchlauf.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Du willst wohl meine Temps unterbieten.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



SPIRITus-96 belegt definitif die ersten plätze bei den Intel quad's 

MFG


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

@Shibi
Ne, mein PC fliegt nirgendwohin. Ich habe in meinem letzten Beitrag erklärt, warum die Lüfter Drehzahlen so hoch angezeigt werden oder denkst du, das mein CPU Lüfter wirklich 168750 RPM dreht.

Deine Temps werde ich noch irgendwann unterbieten, den ich habe noch einiges an Reserven. Ich kann meinen CPU Kühler mit 1700 RPM rotieren lassen und die VCore geht mit Sicherheit noch ein Stück runter.

Die Leistung bei 1,8GHz wird um genau so viel schlechter, wieviel 2GHz Taktunterschied eben so ausmacht.


----------



## Shibi (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



> Ne, mein PC fliegt nirgendwohin. Ich habe in meinem letzten Beitrag erklärt, warum die Lüfter Drehzahlen so hoch angezeigt werden oder denkst du, das mein CPU Lüfter wirklich 168750 RPM dreht.


Meine aussage war nicht ganz ernst gemeint. 
Ich hab schon gelesen, dass du geschrieben hast, dass der nicht so schnell dreht. 

Zum Glück habe ich auch noch Reserven, ich kann nen Lüfter mit 3000rpm draufpacken und untertakten kann ich auchnoch. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## BTMsPlay (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

mein C2D 8400@3,6GHz hat in einem Sharkoon Rebel9 Valut und einem Termatakel Bigtype 120 (ja den gibts auch noch) unter dauer Volllast max 65°C bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20°C.
Wobei ich sagen muss die Temp war um 2°C niedriger als ihn noch eine HD3870 von unten aufheizte   
nun ist es eine HD4870 von Palit.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> mein C2D 8400@3,6GHz hat in einem Sharkoon Rebel9 Valut und einem Termatakel Bigtype 120 (ja den gibts auch noch) unter dauer Volllast max 65°C bei einer Raumtemperatur von 20°C.
> Wobei ich sagen muss die Temp war um 2°C niedriger als ihn noch eine HD3870 von unten aufheizte
> nun ist es eine HD4870 von Palit.



screens posten bitte


mfg


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



> Meine aussage war nicht ganz ernst gemeint.
> Ich hab schon gelesen, dass du geschrieben hast, dass der nicht so schnell dreht.


 
Ach so.



> Zum Glück habe ich auch noch Reserven, ich kann nen Lüfter mit 3000rpm draufpacken und untertakten kann ich auchnoch.


 
Na dann... , Attacke!

OK! Dann noch ein letztes Mal. Das System ist immer noch das selbe. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt 21°C - 22°C. Die VCore habe ich nochmal auf 0,975V gesenkt und CPU-Lüfterregelung ausgemacht.

Idle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=52947&stc=1&d=1229945339   Last: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=52948&stc=1&d=1229945339


----------



## BTMsPlay (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

bitte schön!!! und wie man sieht sogar kühler 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibi (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

*grrrr*
*Prozessortakt runterfahr* 
*Lüfter auswechsel* 



> Die Raumtemperatur beträgt 21°C - 22°C


Da hast du ein bisschen geschummelt, bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21-22°C kann Core 3 nicht 19°C und die Festplatte nicht 18°C haben. 
Aber ich seh schon, ich muss nachlegen. ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

So, hab mich nochmal dahingesetzt...

Raumtemp: 16-18 Grad

Hab bei meiner ersten Auflistung noch einen Lüfter vergessen! Und zwar hab ich noch einen Lüfter vom AMD Boxed-Kühler der Warme Luft von Heatpipekühlung und vom CPU-Kühler in richtung des hinteren Gehäuselüfters blässt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> So, hab mich nochmal dahingesetzt...



na dann mach ich mich mal an die arbeit

mfg


*Edit :* 

deine kerntemps kommen mir immer noch etwas dubios vor, hab dich aber in die liste aufgenommen, nur bei deiner cpu temp in idle musste ich einfach mal 10° auf 36° drauflegen, solange ich nicht weiss ob die kerntemps strimmen,
du kannst dir ja auch mal die aktuelle coretemp version saugen, hilft dir vielleicht bei den kerntemps weiter 

Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online

hier das aktuelle cpu-z

Download: CPU-Z 1.49 - Phenom-II-Support, kürzere Ladezeit - CPU-Z, Phenom II CPU Prozessor


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ja, dass mit denn Coretemps, die des zweiten sehen ja noch normal aus aber die des ersten... Selbst ASUS PC Probe II zeigt mir die selben Temps an. Entweder die temps stimmen einfach oder der Sensor ist defekt.

Dann leg von mir aus auch noch 5° auf die Temp unter Last drauf...


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Dann leg von mir aus auch noch 5° auf die Temp unter Last drauf...



nee lass mal, die CPU temp unter last sieht schon realistisch aus, das wären dann so um die 50° kerntemps


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Da hast du ein bisschen geschummelt, bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21-22°C kann Core 3 nicht 19°C und die Festplatte nicht 18°C haben.


 
Also geschummelt habe ich ganz sicher nicht. Die Temps, welche unter der Raumtemperatur sind, lassen sich damit erklären, dass mein System auf dem Boden und ein gutes Stück weiter von der Heizung entfernt ist, als das Thermometer, der auch noch ein gutes Stück höher hängt. Da sind immer ein Paar Grad weniger. Deshalb frieren die Füße immer wenn ich am PC sitze.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ich finde diesen Thread super nur merke ich gerade das es doch schnell zu unstimigkeiten kommt da ja bei jedem User unterschiedliche voraussetzungen gegeben sind... aber weiter so!
Ich hoffe es kommen noch einige Systeme dazu...!


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Thread super nur merke ich gerade das es doch schnell zu unstimigkeiten kommt da ja bei jedem User unterschiedliche voraussetzungen gegeben sind... aber weiter so!
> Ich hoffe es kommen noch einige Systeme dazu...!



danke für dein feedback, ich hoffe auch dass noch viele systeme mit den unterschiedlichsten Luft-kühlmethoden dazu kommen 

Gruss


----------



## Shibi (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



> Also geschummelt habe ich ganz sicher nicht.



Du nimmst immer alles viel zu wörtlich. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Du nimmst immer alles viel zu wörtlich.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 
Und du nimmst immer den Zwinkersmiley.

Woher soll ich den wissen, wann ich was wörtlich nehmen soll und wann nicht?


----------



## BTMsPlay (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

ich sag mal da liegste falsch Shibi ich kenn das prob auch das HDD Sensoren 10 oder 20°C zu wenig anzeigen ich hab sogar eine drin die 13°C anzeigt und vor einigen jahren hatte ich ne WD die meinte -12°C .
Und Core 3 naja must die PCGH mal lesen wir hatten ja schon Redakteure die CPU´s mit spinnenden Sensoren hatte, in sofern wundert mich das nicht schummeln würde ich da niemanden vorwerfen!


----------



## Shibi (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Wenn kein Smiley dran ist meine ich es ernst. 

Und nochmal für dich BTMsPla: Das mit dem Schummeln war nicht ernst gemeint. 
Mir ist schon klar, dass er nicht absichtlich bescheisst. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## BTMsPlay (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ja ist ja schon gut aber das die Sensoren nicht hinhauen ist ja nix neues und ich find es nervig das da immer wieder diskutiert wird.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> in sofern wundert mich das nicht schummeln würde ich da niemanden vorwerfen!



hier im thread wird nicht geschummelt, btw bist eingeladen deine werte auch zu posten

mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

HAAAAALLOO ich brauche neue DATEN !!  INPUT !! 

mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Update!!!

Übertaktet auf 3,4 Ghz mir leicht verbesserter Kühlung


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Update!!!
> 
> Übertaktet auf 3,4 Ghz mir leicht verbesserter Kühlung



ok, ich mach mich an die Arbeit

gruss


----------



## Celina'sPapa (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ist dir etwa langweilig geworden? 

Wo lieg ich denn temperaturtechnisch in deiner Hitliste???

edit: Uiiii, Platz 2 

Die Spannungen sind übrigens überall gleich geblieben...


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Ist dir etwa langweilig geworden?
> 
> Wo lieg ich den temperaturtechnisch in deiner Hitliste???
> 
> ...



ja mir wurde ein wenig langweilig, ok v-core ist also gleich geblieben

gruss


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Uiiii, Platz 2


Platz 2 von insgesammt 2. Also... , letzter.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Update:

Bestehende 4 x 120mm Lüfter gegen 4 x 120mm Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 ausgetauscht und die VCore auf 1,184V reduziert.

Idle Temperaturen stiegen bei 2 Kernen komischerweise um jeweils 1°C

Prime lief ca 90 Minuten!


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Bestehende 4 x 120mm Lüfter gegen 4 x 120mm Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 augetauscht und die VCore auf 1,184V reduziert.
> 
> ...



ach der thread lebt ja wieder, ich trag das nachher gerne ein 

Frohes Neues Jahr 2009

mfg


----------



## BenF (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Damit der Fred am Leben bleibt
Momentan noch den Boxed Kühler, merkt man ja am Ergebnis 
Habe vor dem HDD Cage und hinten einen 120er von CM, die einfach beide von vorne nach hinten blasen. Ändert sich aber bald so ziemlich mein komplettes Belüftungskonzept 

Edit: Bei Speedfan sind die Temperaturen Core 0 und 1

Idle:     CPU 40/39°C und MoBo 47°C
Prime:  CPU 72/72°C und Mobo 46°C


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



BenF schrieb:


> Damit der Fred am Leben bleibt



tja der thread hat's nicht leicht, aber es geht vorwärts

MFG

*EDIT : spendier dem e8400 bitte einen ordentlichen Kühler, 72° coretemps unter Last ist etwas zu hoch, aber das weisst du sicher*


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Update:

Kühltunnel gebastelt


----------



## Shibi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Seit der Installation von Vista ist die Temperatur bei mir unter Prime um 10°C gestiegen. oO
Musste die Spannung wieder hochsetzen, unter XP Läuft die CPU mit 1,02V Primestabil und Vista lässt sich damit nichtmal installieren. 

Bin ich jetzt gezwungen ein Update zu machen? 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt gezwungen ein Update zu machen?



auf jeden fall 

MFG


----------



## Celina'sPapa (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Update:

Lüftertunnel optimiert und kalte Außenluft zu den Lüftern geleitet


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Lüftertunnel optimiert und kalte Außenluft zu den Lüftern geleitet



sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus, und bringt dir *Platz 1* 

Nur wieso nutzt du jetzt Orthos anstatt prime ? Ok ist ja das gleiche

Die temps sind auf jeden fall extrem gefallen 

gruss


----------



## Celina'sPapa (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ich hab Orthos benutzt, weil ich diesen Run auch gleichzeitig für einen anderen "Contest" benutzt habe, in dem Prime 95 nicht erlaubt war

Es wäre noch kühler gegangen, aber Coretemp ging auch im Idle nicht weiter runter. Vielleicht ein Bug im Programm?


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Kalte Ausßenluft = Luft von draußen? Also mit Minusgraden? ^^

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Celina'sPapa (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

ich denke schon, dass die Luft Minusgrade hatte.Deshalb wundert es mich auch, dass die Temperaturen nicht noch weiter gefallen sind. Vielleicht ein Coldbug in Coretemp


----------



## Shibi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Ich glaub ich werde mir auch mal einen Lufttunnel nach draußen legen und dann nachts um 4 messen wenn es unter -10°C hat. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

@ e-freak1

Warum hast du eigentlich die Temps aus meinem letzten Versuch nicht übernommen (13/#128)? Habe ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Shibi (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Vielleicht hat er dich einfach übersehen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> @ e-freak1
> 
> Warum hast du eigentlich die Temps aus meinem letzten Versuch nicht übernommen (13/#128)? Habe ich was falsch gemacht?



sry hab's übersehen, werd das sofort nachholen

gruss


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Dank Celina's Papa neuem undervolting thread komm ich dann auch zu meinem ersten Update

gruss

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=59840&stc=1&d=1231527199


----------



## Celina'sPapa (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

*push*


----------



## Celina'sPapa (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

*push*


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

tja der thread liegt jetzt aber wirklich im Sterben, nur nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben 

MFG


----------



## Shibi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Naja, die meisten werden zu faul sein Prime durchlaufen zu lassen und zwei Screenshots zu machen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

*push*


----------



## Celina'sPapa (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

*push*


----------



## Nickles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Habt ihr denn keine angst dass die mods euch verhauen?


----------



## Celina'sPapa (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Soweit ich weiß, ist pushen erlaubt, sofern es nicht täglich passiert. Hier wurde es bisher nur alle 3-4 Tage benutzt, was denke ich ok ist, solange es auch weiterhin nur sporadisch erfolgt.


----------



## Nickles (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

das gilt nur für den marktplatz oder?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Dieser Tread lohnt aber gepusht zu werden da hier gezeigt werden kann, wer nicht nur einen hohen Takt zustande bekommt sondern dabei auch noch vernünftige Temps...!


----------



## Celina'sPapa (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Echt? Wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte, dann tuts mir leid. Bisher wurde ich auch von keinem Mod ermahnt, was mich hat schlußfolgern lassen, dass es in Maßen eingesetzt erlaubt sei.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Echt? Wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte, dann tuts mir leid. Bisher wurde ich auch von keinem Mod ermahnt, was mich hat schlußfolgern lassen, dass es in Maßen eingesetzt erlaubt sei.


 
denk ich auch, wir übertreiben's ja nicht 

*push* upps 


*@LordMeuchelmord* : hast vollkommen recht  

mfg


----------



## Shibi (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Mal schauen ob ich meine Temperaturen weiter senken kann, hab jetzt ein Cooler Master Storm Sniper zum Testen da, das gehäuse klingt wie ein Fön. 
Die beiden 200mm Lüfter drehen mit schätzungsweise 1000rpm, der Luftzug ist gewaltig. 

mfg, shibi


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Shibi schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich meine Temperaturen weiter senken kann, hab jetzt ein Cooler Master Storm Sniper zum Testen da, das gehäuse klingt wie ein Fön.
> Die beiden 200mm Lüfter drehen mit schätzungsweise 1000rpm, der Luftzug ist gewaltig.
> 
> mfg, shibi


 
da bin ich mal auf das resultat gespannt 

MFG


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

hat jetzt jeder ne wasserkühlung ? 

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

"push"


----------



## Eluses (29. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Nö, ich nicht 

CPU: AMD FX-6200 [6x3,8 GHz]
Mainboard: GA-990XA-UD3
CPU-Kühler: Akasa Venom CPU-Kühler AK-CCX-4002HP - 120mm

1 Case Front Lüfter (Luft rein)
1 Case Rear Lüfter (Luft raus)
auf low speed (ka wie viel rpm das ist, jedenfalls sehr leise)

Alles Luftkühlung.(keine Wasserkühlung und extrem leise - nicht unterscheidbar ob PC an oder aus ist)

Prime hab ich net.(und wills mir auch net besorgen)
So hab ich hier nur die IDLE Daten, CPU: 5 bis maximal 8 Grad, das schwankt immer

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2...tz84ks_jpg.htm


----------



## RainbowCrash (29. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Leichenschänder 
Und die Temps sind auch zu 100% daneben.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. März 2012)

Eluses schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, ich nicht
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-6200 [6x3,8 GHz]
> Mainboard: GA-990XA-UD3
> ...




Entweder steht sein Pc in der Gefriertruhe, oder dein Sensor erzählt dir Mist.


----------



## Eluses (29. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

ka^^

Graka Temp scheint er jedenfalls korrekt an zu zeigen, sowohl GPU Tweak als wie auch Speedfan zeigen exakt den selben Wert wie HWMonitor
Und unter last ists auch wesentlich höher:

Directupload.net - kkjg2xx7.jpg


hm, wäre natürlich interessant zu wissen ob da schon was kaput ist, oder ob dieser HWMonitor net mit dem FX-6200 CPU kompatiebel ist.
Zumindest wenn ich den Kühler mit der Hand anfasse ists wirklich kühl und net warm oder sowas. Ka wie viel Grad mein subjektives Temp empfinden es dann genau entspricht. Meine Hände sind jedenfalls kallt und wenn sich dann etwas anderes noch kälter anfühlt, müsste es kälter als meine Hand sein. Und die KörperTemp was zumindest innere Organe und so angeht sollten ja bei nem gesunden Menschen um die 37 grad sein. 

ka

und ja, die Raum Temp is wirklich nur 17 Grad


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. März 2012)

Die AMD Temperatursensoren haben ja den Ruf nicht besonders genau zu sein  
War bei den Phenoms auch schon so. Aber um 5-8 C zu haben müsste deine Umgebungstemperatur ja unter Null sein. 27-32 C kommen da schon eher hin, sowas hab ich im Idle auch.


----------



## Eluses (30. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

ah ok ich habs, sind dann doch nur um die 18 °C im IDLE Modus, schade. 

Directupload.net - 3vy3osjw.jpg


----------



## Murphy (30. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Hier mal meine Werte. Wobei im Idle die CPU-Temp nicht stimmen kann?!

Gehäuselüfter:
- 1x Enermax Cluster (120mm) in der Front
- 1x be quiet! Silentwings (120mm) hinten
- 1x be quiet! Silentwings (140mm) oben

CPU-Kühler:
- Thermalright HR-02 Macho

CPU:
- Intel i7-2600k @4,2GhZ

Temperaturen im Idle:
- CPU: 27-32°C (Laut Core Temp)
- Graka: 32-36°C

Temperaturen unter Last (BF3):
- CPU: 50-54°C (Laut Core Temp)
- Graka: 62-65°C


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. März 2012)

Je nach Zimmertemperatur kann ich mir die Werte schon vorstellen


----------



## Eluses (30. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Hm, das ist zumindest jetzt die originale mit gelieferte Software(ET6) des AM3+ unterstützenden Mainbords, welches nur für AMD Prozessoren verwendbar ist.
Theoretisch müsste das ja jetzt schon korrekt sein, wäre ja peinlich wenn die das an dieser Stelle schon net gebacken bekommen haben korrekte Temps anzeigen zu lassen, wo es an dieser Stelle ja beinah direkt dafür konzipiert wurden ist.

Ansonsten ist meine Raum Temp wirklich nur 17 °C und die CPU Temp Anzeige schwankt im Durschnitt von 20-30 °C
17-18°C sind da die Ausreißer.

Denk ich mir mal so.


----------



## Uter (30. März 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass die Sensoren extrem ungenau sind. Die Werte sind nicht überprüftbar und damit nicht als Richtwerte. Der Sinn der Sensoren liegt auch nicht darin 100%ig richtige Temperaturen anzuzeigen (schon gar nicht im niedrigen Bereich im idle), sonderen darin bei extremen Temperaturen Schutzfunktionen einzuleiten. Da ist es nunmal egal ob der Prozessor 10K mehr oder weniger hat. Unterschiedlich CPUs lassen sich nicht ansatzweise vergleichen (was den Thread hier ad absurdum führt). Den meisten Leuten fällt die Ungenauigkeit im Wakü-Bereich auf, wenn die Wassertemp (die man genau messen kann) höher sein soll als die angebliche Komponententemp.


----------



## Murphy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*

Wollte mal Fragen was Ihr zu 68-69°C unter Last bei der Graka sagt. Ist das nicht schon ein wenig zu warm?


----------



## Thallassa (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sammelthread : Luftkühlung, eure systemtemperaturen*



Murphy schrieb:


> Wollte mal Fragen was Ihr zu 68-69°C unter Last bei der Graka sagt. Ist das nicht schon ein wenig zu warm?


 
Für Graka-Verhältnisse ist das recht kühl.

Bis 80 - 90° ist bei GPUs nie ein Problem.


----------

